# Pets and Wildlife images II



## Doc

The original Pets and Wildlife thread has a lot of great pics.   Be sure to check it out:   https://www.forumsforums.com/threads/pet-and-animal-pics-post-em-all-here.67027/


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

This is my son Ty's cat Muffetta.
As you can see, she wasn't about to let go of the mouse.
Trap and all.
?


----------



## Kaper

Here's one of the pictures I took of a mother squirrel moving her little ones out of the nest to behind a woodpile.


----------



## pirate_girl

Kaper said:


> Here's one of the pictures I took of a mother squirrel moving her little ones out of the nest to behind a woodpile.
> 
> View attachment 133475


Cute! ?


----------



## pirate_girl

This is my son Ty's girlfriend.
They both have a way with animals.
She found an injured red tailed hawk on their property and tried to nurse it back to health.
It lived for about 8 hours before it passed away.
?


----------



## pirate_girl

I could be the henry county ohio eagle spotter.

?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## baldy347

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 135206


Gawd,this stuff is Stale!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty's ducks are laying eggs and nesting all over his property.
?
He has an incubator but it only holds 40 at a time.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 136662





pirate_girl said:


> That looks cold enough to be a three dog night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Frank, that photo is from a series of the Battle of the Bulge.









						Colorized pics show the Battle of the Bulgeof World War II
					

The Battle of the Bulge was the last major German offensive campaign during World War II. It was launched through the dense forests in eastern Belgium, northeast France, and Luxembourg.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Doc

Waiting on the Picnic ers ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I enjoyed a nice lunch date with my lovely wife down by the waterfront watching a family of geese swimming by with the sleeping giant in the background.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Knock Knock ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We were almost asleep when we heard what almost sounded like a cat fight outside last night. Guess ill be moving the can of bird seed to the garage for the summer as he knocked it over.


----------



## pirate_girl

This rabbit allowed me to get this close to it this morning.
The closer I got, the faster it munched on the grass lol


----------



## daryan12s

I found this kitten on the street at night. Say hello to my new friend ?


----------



## Doc

Southern Ground-hornbill (Bucorvus leadbeateri)


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Southern Ground-hornbill (Bucorvus leadbeateri)
> 
> View attachment 138960


Great selfie DOC!


----------



## FrancSevin

daryan12s said:


> I found this kitten on the street at night. Say hello to my new friend ?View attachment 138119


They are cute.  All Kittens are.  Just remember, they grow up to be CATS!

I know, I have FIVE OF THEM living in our house.  All but one, a rescue
One for each  of our two children, Two for mom( Grandma)

And one for me.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> We were almost asleep when we heard what almost sounded like a cat fight outside last night. Guess ill be moving the can of bird seed to the garage for the summer as he knocked it over.
> 
> View attachment 138115
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138116


My wife feeds them here to keep them out of the garden and cat food


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Woke up to cooper cuddling with me like this.


----------



## pirate_girl

❤


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I've never seen a blonde eagle.  Wow.


----------



## Gary O'

Now my favorite bird

Tico


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I've never seen a blonde eagle.  Wow.
> 
> View attachment 144468


Beautiful and rare.
one complaint,

The *main difference* between male and female bald eagles is that *male bald eagles are comparatively small whereas female bald eagles are larger; roughly three times in size. *Furthermore, the back-facing talon is short in male bald eagles while it tends to be larger in female bald eagles. Moreover, male bald eagles have comparatively less deep beaks while female bald eagles have deeper beaks. 

The Blond in the photo is most likely the male


----------



## Gary O'

FrancSevin said:


> The *main difference* between male and female bald eagles is that *male bald eagles are comparatively small whereas female bald eagles are larger; roughly three times in size.*


@FrancSevin 

Can you tell if this one is male or female?

It roosted in that tree up at the cabin for three days straight
Didn't budge until I had to turn the pump on for much need water


----------



## Gary O'

That *Anatomy of a Dachshund* reminded me of a little something I put together on our *Tibetan Terrier* (terrorist)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I took these yesterday at the dump. There's always a bunch of them sitting in the trees nearby. 











￼￼











When I got home from the dump, there were three grouse in the trees next to the house. 









￼￼


----------



## Doc

How Big Dachshund THINK They Are


----------



## pirate_girl

❤


----------



## Doc

Looks like cats of all sizes like boxes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My new little buddy at camp. I sat there in my rocker lawn chair all afternoon feeding him nuts out of my hand.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Adult Bald Eagles discuss ownership of a Midshipman fish...


----------



## Doc

All cats can be funny.


----------



## pirate_girl

This horse got spooked and took off from a parking lot into the field.
I bet that was a wild ride.


----------



## Ironman

On my Sunday drive.


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> This horse got spooked and took off from a parking lot into the field.
> I bet that was a wild ride.
> 
> View attachment 155761


they made it to the runaway home ramp.


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> they made it to the runaway home ramp.


Always happens in Geauga county.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

One of the dogs from our county sheriff's department.


----------

